# Passengers in the truck bed



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We see this a lot, even on the freeways. Eleven people were killed during the recent holiday of the virgin here in Mexico.

At least 11 people were killed in a traffic accident during a Catholic pilgrimage in Mexico | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

Seat belt "mandatory" signs are seen on the highways but police still seem to turn a blind eye on this practice of passengers riding in the bed. From what I can find, the front seat passengers must buckle up.

Mexicans use pickup trucks as shuttle buses. It is not uncommon to see a dozen or more passengers in the back of a pickup. Some are workers going to or coming from their jobs. Some are students going to or coming from school. Some are soccer teams. Some are children just along for the ride.

Does anyone know the law on this or does it vary from state to state, officer to officer? I don't really trust this link...

https://travelyucatan.com/driving-in-mexico/


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

The same is done legally in Thailand - the shuttle 'truck' buses are called Song Thaews.



Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and children must not ride in the front seat..but it seems that everything goes in the back. There are many colectivos pick up in Chiapas with benches or seats in the back of pick ups..those are usually going back and forth between indigenous towns and the police never stops them whether legal or not is another story. 
I have ridden at the back of pickups quite a bit in this country in Oaxaca and Chiapas and we have never been stopped .. both in private pick ups and colectivos..Who knows what the law is but I would be curious about what the insurance companies do in case of accidents.. Of course as my indigenous friends say, do not worry about what the insurance will say we do not have any..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Stevenjb said:


> The same is done legally in Thailand - the shuttle 'truck' buses are called Song Thaews.
> Posted from Android using Tapatalk


In Haiti they are called TapTaps. No idea if it is legal or not, but it is certainly common. I also have ridden in the back of pickups a lot, mostly on rural roads, but occasionally on main highways.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Riding in the bed of a pick-up isn't common just in Mexico, Thailand, or Haiti, but also mostly allowed in the U.S. Most states have restrictions based on the age of the rider or whether the bed is enclosed by a camper shell,. California is by far the strictest, requiring anchored vehicle seats and seat belts. But some 20 states had no law restricting passengers in the cargo area.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I understand that most Mexicans can't afford a vehicle with enough interior space and seat belts for their families. But what really gets me is when you see the whole family on vacation with the luggage piled behind the cab and the little kids all sitting right inside the tailgate, so if they get rear-ended the kids are toast. Common sense would tell you to at least protect the kids by having the luggage at the back, but common sense seems to be in short supply here. And the best is a guy driving his moto one-handed with the 1 year old on his lap with his arm around the kid and no helmets.
Then when folks get killed, they say "It was God's will".


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I wasn't asking for judgement, I was asking about the legality. A lot of people simply can't afford a car, only a motorcycle or have too many family members to fit in a small car and won't leave the kids unattended, or perhaps they need to get the child to a doctor, who knows? They do the best they can with what they have.

There are places we would like to take the neighborhood kids that are safe and close with no high speed freeways, such as parks, to a local small celebration with rides or for pizza. We bring them home in the back of our truck but we are out in the middle of nowhere. I'm sure if we drive slow and careful they would be safe on local roads in the small villages that surround us. 

I'm also pretty sure now that it is legal and there is in fact no age limit like in some states in America, but we will ask the police at the local taxi checkpoint.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I know one would think that driving slowly and carefully would be the answer to prevent accident, However we got rearended by a semi as we were paying the toll at a toll booth and yesterday I was sitting at a light when I heard an awful noice screeching brakes and I was waitin for the hit from the back.. but the driver at the last minute chose the space between my car and a car to stop. He said he lost control because of a stone??j I I ad just travelled that spot and did not see any stone.. meanwhile he had about 10 kids at the back of the pick up and managed to stop at the same level as my front passenger was.. Lucky he did not rearend us because it was one of those metal pick up and the car would have been toast another time.. How do you lose control of a car on a street in Guadalajara... I will never figure that one out..

Pickups are a great tool to take the kids out or whole families, I wish they could make them safer because it is a great way to take outings. I have no idea if there are legal but I would check with the insurance agent to see if the pasengers at the back are covered in case of an accident.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We wouldn't get on any highways, very few red lights where we are thinking about going.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My impression is that safety and cleanliness (water, streets, rivers, etc) are nice-to-have things that become more important when a country has covered all the need-to-have things like food and shelter for all of its population. Corruption and unequal distribution of wealth result in the unequal distribution of both the need-to-have things and the nice-to-have things.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I for one would like to see the local police actually do more when it comes to drivers breaking the road rules. Too many times have I seen cars jump lanes to exit, not completely stopping at a stop sign, running red lights, ect. I don't think it's a matter of not being able to be everywhere at once as often I've seen traffic violations happen and there is a patrol car but does not do anything about it. I drive by a local police station and often see officers on their way to work breaking the law too in order to get to the station on time. If their own officers won't abide by the rules then what chance is there that they'll enforce it? This could be one of the easier things they could do to improve overall safety. So if people have to ride in the back of a pickup truck in order to get around they can at least be a little safer from people who drive like they own the road.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

NCas said:


> I for one would like to see the local police actually do more when it comes to drivers breaking the road rules. Too many times have I seen cars jump lanes to exit, not completely stopping at a stop sign, running red lights, ect. I don't think it's a matter of not being able to be everywhere at once as often I've seen traffic violations happen and there is a patrol car but does not do anything about it. I drive by a local police station and often see officers on their way to work breaking the law too in order to get to the station on time. If their own officers won't abide by the rules then what chance is there that they'll enforce it? This could be one of the easier things they could do to improve overall safety. So if people have to ride in the back of a pickup truck in order to get around they can at least be a little safer from people who drive like they own the road.


Oh they will pull you over, I got nailed using my cell phone and had to go pay to get me driver's license back.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Oh they will pull you over, I got nailed using my cell phone and had to go pay to get me driver's license back.


How much was the fine for that? 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> How much was the fine for that?
> 
> Posted from Android using Tapatalk


I don't even remember, it was over two years ago.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> Oh they will pull you over, I got nailed using my cell phone and had to go pay to get me driver's license back.


Really? That's got to be rare I've seen a lot of people on their cellphones talking and driving. Heck on one occasion I even saw one car driving with an iPad mounted on the front windshield. Granted I wasn't sure if the driver was watching the movie, but I'm sure he was peeking at it so often.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Today a transito car that was next to me in the left lane, I was in the right lane, at a red light (we were the first cars at the light) pulled across right in front of me and turned right. Through the red light. There was no emergency, he was just exercising his perceived right not to follow any traffic regulations.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

arty:


NCas said:


> Really? That's got to be rare I've seen a lot of people on their cellphones talking and driving. Heck on one occasion I even saw one car driving with an iPad mounted on the front windshield. Granted I wasn't sure if the driver was watching the movie, but I'm sure he was peeking at it so often.


I've seen a lot too but he was probably looking for some Mordida which I didn't give. Getting stopped with American tags for minor offenses is anything but rare.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> Today a transito car that was next to me in the left lane, I was in the right lane, at a red light (we were the first cars at the light) pulled across right in front of me and turned right. Through the red light. There was no emergency, he was just exercising his perceived right not to follow any traffic regulations.


As usual.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Stevenjb said:


> The same is done legally in Thailand - the shuttle 'truck' buses are called Song Thaews.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from Android using Tapatalk


It's also legal in many U.S. states, mostly rural.
Seat Belts - AAA Digest of Motor Laws

I remember the fight in Virginia that's been going on for 30 years. The newcomers that now predominate in Northern Virginia were aghast it was legal when they moved into the state. There was a Republican governor in 90s vetoing a law to outlaw it as he argued it was main mode of transport in southern, rural part of state where many have only pickups but many kids. Now only an enclosed space in back of pickup is legal, though I'm sure police and citizens ignore this law in southern part of state. But as AAA list shows, no restrictions in many states.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> arty:
> I've seen a lot too but he was probably looking for some Mordida which I didn't give. Getting stopped with American tags for minor offenses is anything but rare.


This reminds me of that Simpsons episode where chief Wiggum pulls homer over some infraction and says something like "you can bribe me or pay the fine either way its going to be $200 dollars". Yeah I could see how you'd get stopped with american tags.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

NCas said:


> This reminds me of that Simpsons episode where chief Wiggum pulls homer over some infraction and says something like "you can bribe me or pay the fine either way its going to be $200 dollars". Yeah I could see how you'd get stopped with american tags.


Cancun is famous for "speeding" violations with an offer to "just pay the fine here".


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

NCas said:


> This reminds me of that Simpsons episode where chief Wiggum pulls homer over some infraction and says something like "you can bribe me or pay the fine either way its going to be $200 dollars". Yeah I could see how you'd get stopped with american tags.


My first lesson on how to deal with corrupt Mexican cops came decades ago, when I was a paranoid newb about such things. Riding with some buddies to Spring Break in Baja we got pulled over on an invented infraction, cop wants at least 10X the going _mordida_, or he'll take us all in to the station. Driver, Spanish fluent, responds: "Go ahead", he retorted (with me having visions of Mexican jail), and after a pause.... _"but there, I'll just have to pay off the capitán and you won't get nothing!"_ The mordida cost was dramatically reduced.
Bottom line: dealing with corrupt cops is an art: a quick assessment of the situation and maintaining ones wits, a mix of people skills, and experience. Don't be pressured, because to the _cuico_, time is money and he wants a fast bill _pa' el refresco_, so he can move on to his next mark-- but is willing to wait if he thinks he's got a big fish. Nothing ups the mordida like a panicky ****** with a fat wallet. It's always an advantage to _understand_ Spanish, but depending on circumstances, you might consciously limit speaking skills in order to erect communication barriers and slow down the discussion, which is costing the cop money as more infractors whiz by.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Once, during a visit to Vietnam with my son's in-laws, as the oldest member of the group I was riding in the front seat on the passenger side. We were stopped every day driving around in Saigon. Finally, we moved me to the back seat and let one of the Vietnamese sit in front with the driver. We were never stopped after that.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Once, during a visit to Vietnam with my son's in-laws, as the oldest member of the group I was riding in the front seat on the passenger side. We were stopped every day driving around in Saigon. Finally, we moved me to the back seat and let one of the Vietnamese sit in front with the driver. We were never stopped after that.


I'm not getting hassled any more since I got a Mexican plated truck and ditched the American Tundra. On a side note, my gasoline expenses have dropped to a third switching from a V8 Tundra to a 4 cylinder Hilux. It's a lot easier to get around town in the narrow streets also.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> I'm not getting hassled any more since I got a Mexican plated truck and ditched the American Tundra. On a side note, my gasoline expenses have dropped to a third switching from a V8 Tundra to a 4 cylinder Hilux. It's a lot easier to get around town in the narrow streets also.


I have never been stopped on my Mexican plated motorcycle. Between the Mexican plates and the helmet, there is not much for the police to base any profiling on.


----------

